
Paypal Is About To Get A Bruising From Facebook And Square - sammville
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/09/paypal-facebook-square/
======
osamet67
Interesting to see the responses about Facebook trustworthiness. Are there
other payment companies out there that can compete?

